# Cast Accuracy Wading



## Tcmitchvol (Aug 16, 2018)

New wade fisherman here looking for some casting advice. So just about every cast, with any type of lure I’ve tried goes pretty far left of target. Then I end up with lots of line to the right of the intended target, so much that once I get connected to the lure it tracks pretty far right of the intended target. A little frustration in open water a huge PITA in tighter situations. I had a pretty good spot with some top water action until I had to retrieve my spook from the mangrove. 

I grew up bass fishing with lower to mid level bait casting gear. I’m using spinning now and expect a little drop off in accuracy but this is ridiculous. Here’s my set up if it helps:

Diawa BG 400 reel
Falcon 7’ Medium Fast Rod
30lb. Suffix 832 braid
20lb. Fluoro leader

Any suggestions?


----------



## Haynie21T (Jun 9, 2017)

Practice, practice, practice. Get out in the back yard and set up a bucket or something similar. Start close and then back up. Practice into the wind along with down wind and cross winds. Take your application to the water and pick a target to cast to. Good luck


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

In bass fishing you likely picked a target along side a log or rock or grass edge whilr standing high on the bank or boat deck. In your mind you are having trouble honing in on a specific target to throw to while standing in the water. Pick a bait splash or fish wake v or sand pocket. Aim. Throw. Follow thru and continue to follow thru pointingthe rod tip and the line at your target. Your line has significant drag in the air and wind resistance. I feel like i can ring a doorbell with my lures. Practice picking something and throw to it. Throw past it to bring it across strike zone. Then throw a bullseye to it again. You will learn to lead the wind and see how that line drags out the end of your rod. Practice straight down wind then go about 30 degrees to each side then 60 degrees then 90 degrees etc and it will come like second nature. As Haynie21T says just keep practicing.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

If the OP is accustomed to and accurate with bait casting gear, why the switch to spinning rods and reels? 

If the OP is consistently hitting left of target, aim to the right of where the target is located. 

Sidearm casting or 3/4 arm angle casting from the right side will tend to send the lure to the left. You could come more upright in your casting path. Practice different arm angles to get a feel for how each effects the accuracy.


----------



## Tcmitchvol (Aug 16, 2018)

Thanks for the replies and advice. I’ll work on some drills and try to get some practice. 

And, going back to baitcasting is an option I’m considering. Just a little concerned about a backlash ruining my day mid wade. 

This new endeavor/obsession started with surf fishing so that’s how I ended up with spinning gear. I’ve also got 3 boys that like to fish and bad things usually happen when they start throwing the baitcasters.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

This is an old thread but...do you think you may be unconsciously thinking you will hit the water behind you on your backcast? If so, maybe get a slightly longer rod. Your rod may be too short and too "fast" to load..you may be lobbing the bait. 
Only time I like a spinning reel is fishing wide open water in the wind. I just can't put the brakes on them to accurately cast to a specific spot.


----------

